# Wago controller in STOP setzen über SSH



## Mpus (13 September 2022)

Hallo, 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir diese Frage beantworten und wenn ja, auch wie ich das bewerkstellige. 

Ich möchte gerne ein WAGO Controller auf dem ein Programm läuft in STOP versetzten und dies aus der Ferne (also ohne den Schalter auf Stop zu setzen). 

Ich möchte dies schaffen ohne das passende Programm auf der Wago zu besitzen (geschrieben mit Codesys oder E!Cockpit). 
Ist es möglich die Wago in STOP zu versetzen über das Putty Programm (SSH)? 
Habe hier komplette Admin Rechte und Zugang. 
Ein Neustart (über Reboot) ist kein Problem, auch bekomme ich den kompletten Controller ausgeschaltet. 
Aber ich habe bisher nichts gefunden, wie ich ihn in den stop Zustand bekomme. 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. 

Vielen Dank 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## KLM (13 September 2022)

Moin, ja, man kann die Runtime stopen und auch wieder starten. Aus dem Kopf bin ich nicht ganz sicher, aber müsste mit "/etc/init.d/runtime start" bzw. stop funktinieren.


----------



## PN/DP (13 September 2022)

Mpus schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne ein WAGO Controller auf dem ein Programm läuft in STOP versetzten und dies aus der Ferne (also ohne den Schalter auf Stop zu setzen).


Darf man fragen wozu das gut sein soll? Üblicherweise sind die Profis froh, wenn die PLC nie in STOP muß. Oder willst Du jemanden ärgern?  Oder willst Du Strom sparen?


----------



## KLM (13 September 2022)

Ich muss gestehen auch ich habe mir die Frage gestellt. Jemand mit Root-Zugriff aber ohne Programm und zusätzlich nur einem Post hier, klingt nach jemanden mit potentiell schadhaftem Interesse.
Aber das potentielle Opfer, das es nicht schafft den wichtigsten Zugang eines Gerätes zu sichern, hat aus meiner Sicht aber auch kein Mitleid verdient, wenn es damit auf die Nase fällt. Zumal das Verzeichnis für jeden mit Root-Rechten eh mit die erste Anlaufstelle ist und damit hier kein "Geheimnis" steht.
In der Praxis ist das starten und stoppen für mich aber tatsächlich recht praktisch, z.B. um Zugriff auf das Prozessabbild zu bekommen oder für Debugging, Performancetests, andere Anwendungen, etc.


----------



## Mpus (14 September 2022)

Wie "KLM" dies schon schreibt, benötige ich dies für ein z. B. Prozessabbild. 
Aber auch benötige ich das für die wago (753-649) M-Bus Karte. Hier ist es möglich die Werte, Einstellungen aus der Ferne mit IO Check auszulesen, doch dafür muss der Controller auf Stop stehen.


----------



## KLM (14 September 2022)

Eine Prüfung am Dienstrechner bestätigt, dass meine Erinnerung richtig war.
/etc/init.d/runtime <start, stop>
Anm.: Wirkt sich auf die jeweils aktive Runtime (CODESYS 2, CODESYS 3 oder e!COCKPIT) aus, auch bei Controllern mit umschaltbarer Runtime.


----------



## strgalt (17 September 2022)

Hi,

auch wenn es nicht 100% zur Fragestellung passt, aber kann man auf ähnliche Weise auch den Bacnet-Stack stoppen?
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es hier?
Bevor irgendwelche Fragen aufkommen:
Der Bacnet-Server erkennt nicht zuverlässig einen Controller-Download und somit gehen die Subscriptions verloren. Mit dem Anhalten des Bacnet Dienstes will ich eine gezielte "Ausfall-Erkennung" erzwingen, so daß alle Subscriptions danach wieder erneuert werden.


----------



## KLM (18 September 2022)

Moin, mit BACnet habe ich wenig zu tun, aber das wird wohl auch nur ein Dienst sein, der im Autostart hängt. Schau einfach mal, ob Du da was passendes findest, z.B. mit
ls /etc/init.d/ | grep bacnet
Wenn Du da was passendes findest, z.B. "bacnet", dann führst Du es mit Parameter für die Hilfe aus, z.B.
/etc/init.d/bacnet -h
/etc/init.d/bacnet --help
Wenn keine Hilfe hinterlegt ist, kannst Du auch einfach
/etc/init.d/bacnet stop
versuchen.


----------



## ccore (19 September 2022)

Im WBM gibt es in der Bacnet Rubrik den Button Runtime Restart. Was genau das bedeutet, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## KLM (19 September 2022)

ccore schrieb:


> Im WBM gibt es in der Bacnet Rubrik den Button Runtime Restart.


In diesem Fall liegt ein passendes Skript unter /etc/config-tools/. Der Weg es zu finden (via grep) ist der gleiche. Vermutlich hat das Skript dann sowas wie "restart" im Namen und braucht dann keine Parameter. Kurz um, was das WBM kann, kann auch per SSH gemacht werden. Ist ggf. sogar im CBM hinterlegt. Das Control Based Mgmt. startet man via SSH und Befehl "cbm".


----------

